# 1995 olds 98 heater problems



## ROBBYT3 (Jan 13, 2009)

I disconnected the battery on my Olds 98 in order to change out the starter and now I don't have any heat. It was working fine before. I suspect it is something to do with the computer resetting but it has been 2 weeks and still the same. Sometimes I get heat and sometimes I get heat from one place and cold out of another vent. I suspect the computer because it took the radio a while to reset. Is there a way to get the computer back in sinc?


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

Not an expert, but being a bit doubtful of the problem being computer related, I would first check to see if there is a disconnected or damaged vacuum line.


----------



## ROBBYT3 (Jan 13, 2009)

How do you go about checking vacuum lines?


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

I would start with a thorough visual inspection under the hood. It takes a tight seal to pull a vacuum, and vacuum hose should be relatively soft and pliable, not hard and cracked or brittle, so you can do a pretty good job with sight and feel. And, since you suspect that it happened at the same time that you replaced the starter, retrace your steps, and focus on areas where you might have reached through with a wrench, or whatever, and possibly bumped something. After that, with the engine running, transmission in park, and parking brake engaged (assuming that you use it once in a while, otherwise don't engage it, or you might have something more to repair) I would lay down on the floor of the car, with my head as far under the dash as possible, and reach up and operate the heater controls. There are doors within the ducts under the dash, which route your heating and cooling to the floor, dash, or wheever you set it. Those doors are typically vacuum actuated, which is the reason for starting with vacuum lines under the hood, and you should be able to hear, or by laying a finger against various areas of the duct, feel, whether or not the doors are operating. Again, I'm not saying that your first inclination is not right, and that it's not a computer controlled system, but this is how I would first approach it.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Sep 11, 2008)

Try a "reboot"!

Remove a battery terminal for 10 minutes, then reconnect.

Turn ignition switch to on, but don't start.

Wait 1 minute.

DO NOT touch any buttons in the vehicle during this minute.

Then start vehicle and let idle for 5 minutes.

This "reboots" the A/C which then "resynchronizes" the actuator doors during the power-up.


----------



## ROBBYT3 (Jan 13, 2009)

Thank you! I will try this when I get home today!


----------

